# Crafting while I wait...



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

So I'm on an 8-day countdown now.
And to pass the time, I've turned entirely crafty.
Project of today:
something for my baby-to-be to cuddle.

http://i51.tinypic.com/6qcjzo.jpg
a little lop-sided, but pretty successful none-the-less.

Which is doubling as a pin cushion until she shows up to steal it from me:
http://i54.tinypic.com/25im4cp.jpg
(pattern adapted from here to be hedgie-friendly: http://www.lollychops.com/lollychops/20 ... style.html)

Oh, and a hedgie bag (displayed with appropriate excitement):

http://i51.tinypic.com/2vn509i.jpg

This is good practice for my sewing which is out of date. 
Tomorrow: blankets!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute! I love how the hedgie toy matches the bag. Very nice job!
Not only are you passing the time, but you're getting everything ready. Excellent!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the cuddle buddy! I may have to try making a couple like that. Mine have cloth cubes for cuddle buddies and while they love them, the cubes just take me way too long to sew!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are so cute! I'm glad you're able to make these. Since the needles are like quills, shouldn't they be pointing out so the pointy-end is facing out?? (kidding)


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

> Since the needles are like quills, shouldn't they be pointing out so the pointy-end is facing out?? (kidding)


That would be a far less simple (or safe!) project. ;p



> I may have to try making a couple like that. Mine have cloth cubes for cuddle buddies and while they love them, the cubes just take me way too long to sew!


This was pretty easy, though I think a second try would make mine a little neater. It was definitely fun - I recommend it.  Hopefully she will like it when she comes...


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Cute! In fact, I just got my very first sewing machine. I kept borrowing my mom's. So now I got the chance to sew up things! I'm excited to try out the mini hedgie!!


----------

